# Miniteich mit Wasserfall auf Dachterasse anlegen, aber wie?



## mausi81 (22. Feb. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen, da ich erste seit ein paar Tagen hier angemeldet bin . Muss euch ein großes Lob aussprechen, das Forum hier ist echt super toll!!! 

So nun mal zu meinem Vorhaben, wo ihr mir sicherlich bei helfen könnt. Ich würde gerne einen MINIteich mit einem Bachlauf, oder besser gesagt mit einem kleinen Wasserfall auf unserer ca. 40 m² großen Dachterasse anlegen, leider weiß ich nicht wie ! Die max. Masse sollten (LxB) = 120x60 nicht übersteigen. Gerne würde ich das natürlich mit Mauererkübeln anlegen, aber wie verkleide ich das ganze dass es nach relativ natürlicher Steinoptik ausschaut, und wie bekomme ich einen Wasserfall hin? Dachte schon an Bauschaum, aber bei der Größe werde ich ja arm , dachte schon an ein kleiner Fertigbecken, aber auch hier weiß ich nicht wie ich es schön verkleiden kann, mir schwebt da etwas mediterranes vor, also keine Holzkiste oder ähnliches drum.

Habt ihr Ideen?? Wäre super lieb, vielleicht habt ihr ja auch Bilder oder gute Beschreibungen?

Lieben Dank
mausi81 (die von ihrem Miniteich mit Wasserfall träumt )!


----------



## Christine (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Minteich mit Wasserfall auf Dachterasse anlegen, aber wie?*

Hallo Mausi,

erst einmal :Willkommen2 bei uns - hier bist Du auf jeden Fall richtig.

Hübsche Idee mit dem Wasserfall auf der Dachterrasse. Maurerkübel - sie müssen ja nicht immer rund sein, es gibt sie auch in eckig - sind sicherlich die bevorzugten Behälter vieler Miniteichler - ich habe selbst ein paar im Einsatz.

Die Verkleidung ist nicht ganz einfach, zumal Du auf der Dachterrasse sicherlich auch nicht sooo große Gewichte stapeln möchtest.

Beim Lesen Deiner Fragestellung fielen mir spontan die Kulissen einer Freilichtbühne ein - sie sind aus Drahtgerüsten mit Glasfasermatten und Polyesterharz gestaltet. Mit ein wenig handwerklichem Geschick lassen sich da sicher ein paar "Felsen" bauen.

Sie hätten den Vorteil der Wasserfestigkeit und des geringen Gewichts.

Ansonsten habe ich so etwas mal von Oase gesehen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das nicht ein Schaustück für Händler war.

Es gibt auch Wasserfall-Fertigelemente aus Kunststoff im Handel. Aber das ist Geschackssache (und nicht ganz billig).


----------



## mausi81 (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Minteich mit Wasserfall auf Dachterasse anlegen, aber wie?*

Hallo Blumenelse,

danke für deine Tipps, ja diese Fertigelemente kenne ich, bin ich nicht so begeistert von, zudem auch der Preis :?. Das Gewicht spielt keine Rolle, da wir eine sehr stabile Deckenplatte haben, mit Stahlverstrebungen. Ja mit den Maurerkübeln, könnte ich mir das ganz gut vorstellen, vielleicht einen großen runden Kübel, welcher höher gelegen ist, vielleicht mit Ziegelsteinen unterlegt, und darunter angrenzend einen längliche Maurerkübel. Dann könnte ich einen Wasserfall in den runden Kübel laufen lassen und von den runden kübel soll das Wasser dann runter in den eckigen kübel laufen... hoffe diese Erklärung kann jeder verstehen . So nun das Problem, wie bekomme ich die Überläufe dicht? Und wie verkleide ich das ganze von außen?

LG
mausi:cu


----------



## mitch (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Minteich mit Wasserfall auf Dachterasse anlegen, aber wie?*

hallo,

so als idee, du könntest die kübel mit holzlatten verkleiden - ungefähr so

 

an den ecken löcher reinbohren und mit einer gewindestange verschrauben.

so kannst du die größe genau auf deine kübel anpassen.


aber fische sollen da hoffentlich nicht rein ? wenn ja dann bitte nur welche aus plastik - mit echten gibt es bei der größe nur probleme


----------



## mausi81 (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Minteich mit Wasserfall auf Dachterasse anlegen, aber wie?*

Hallo Mitch,

nein nein keine Fische, armen Tierchen! Schade eigendlich, aber ich möchte den kleinen das nicht antun. Danke für deine Hilfe und dem Bild von dem Gestell, dachte aber eher an etwas was etwas "felsmäßig" ausschaut, oder irgendwas mit Stein. Hast du da vielleicht ne Idee?

Danke
mausi81


----------



## karsten. (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Minteich mit Wasserfall auf Dachterasse anlegen, aber wie?*

Hallo
Hilft Das ?

mfG


----------



## mitch (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Minteich mit Wasserfall auf Dachterasse anlegen, aber wie?*

ich nochmal, 

wenn du was mit steinen machen willst, schau doch mal im baustoffhandel nach, da gibt es jede menge toller anregungen z.b. ehl

diese betonsteine kannst du dann um die kübel aufschichten.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Minteich mit Wasserfall auf Dachterasse anlegen, aber wie?*

Hallo Mausi 

vielleicht darf es auch etwas größer sein,..  
guck mal hier: mit verfugten Steinplatten,..
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19155/?q=hochteich

mfG. Micha70


----------



## mausi81 (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Minteich mit Wasserfall auf Dachterasse anlegen, aber wie?*

Hallo Vespabsitzer, 
also die etwas größere Variante  mit den verfugten Steinplatten fand ich ja echt sehr schön! Das kann man ja trotz allem ein klein wenig kleiner gestalten , demnach könnte ich ja dann auch ein kleines fertigbecken kaufen so mit 150 -200 L Inhalt und dieses dann ummauern oder? Kannst du mir sagen wie so etwas geht? Wären ja dann ziemlich viele Rundungen drinnen. Welche Steine nehme ich am besten, damit es nicht ganz so schwer wird, aber trotzdem haltbar ist? Für ne Anleitung wäre ich sehr dankbar 

Danke liebe Grüße
mausi2981


----------



## Christine (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich mit Wasserfall auf Dachterasse anlegen, aber wie?*

Hallo Mausi,

meines Erachtens sehr leicht und leicht zu verkleben sind Ytong-Steine. Die kannst Du auch selber leicht in Form bringen (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, konnte man die mit einer kleinen Handsäge bearbeiten). Dann wäre nur noch die Verkleidung übrig und da gibbet in der Fliesenabteilung des örtlichen Baumarktes einiges Natursteinartiges.

Die Überläufe und Innenbecken der von Karsten gezeigten Variante gibt es auch einzeln zu kaufen (Pra****ker), d.h. ohne die Holzverkleidung. 

Das Problem ist, dass man die Maurerbütten und auch die kleinen Fertigbecken nicht kleben kann. Dieser Kunststoff ist so gut wie gegen alles, was klebt, resistent. Ich habe deshalb mit einer doppelten Gummidichtung geklemmt (*guckst Du hier*).


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich mit Wasserfall auf Dachterasse anlegen, aber wie?*

Händlernachweis fuer die von Karsten verlinkten Holzkübel findet man beim Hersteller -
www.dream-garden.de

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## maya (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich mit Wasserfall auf Dachterasse anlegen, aber wie?*

Hallo, vielleicht komm ich ja mit meinen bildern zu spät, wir haben eine ähnlich große dachterrasse und letztes jahr einen miniteich mit steinumrandung gebaut, schau mal unter maya, bilder vom miniteich, da siehst du, wie wir das gemacht haben. Wir waren fleißig steinesammeln und haben einen kleinen wasserfall hinten in der ecke, rieselt über den größten stein in ein kleines wasserbecken (aus kupfer-massanfertigung und anschließend versiegelt), dann zurück ins fertigbecken.
liebe grüße, wenn du noch fragen hast, melde dich,
maya


----------

